# Replace thermal fuse on Zacconi lever ?



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Pulled seals and re-lubed them and full clean then forgot to put some water in !!! Looks like the internal thermal fuse might haver gone so must I replace it with one like the photo below or can I solder in an inline one ? What rating should I look for given that it sits internally within the boiler unit ?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Soldering thermal fuses is tricky (temp dependent)....freezer spray is your friend here :classic_wink:


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you...I forgot to respond. I will use the squeeze links instead of solder .


----------

